# Feel like your belly isn't growing?



## kcoennen

Do any of you ladies feel like your belly is not growing? I feel like I haven't grown very much in the past month. I'll be 5 months on Thursday, and I don't think I look like it at all. I am feeling more kicks this week, and I go tomorrow for our 20 week ultrasound, which I am very worried about. I have been worried all pregnancy that I will lose one of the twins, which I know being this far along, it's very rare, but it still scares me.


----------



## Kielee

I said that and I went from nothing to a full blown belly, don't you worry hunni it will just sprout overnight believe me :) x


----------



## chloe11

I had a flat stomach till around 18weeks! 20 weeks I had a very little stomach!! Started growing after 22 weeks or so!! Don't worry hunni, it'll all be fine  
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## fidgets mammy

i am sure i have started to grow over night. honest youll wake up one morning and think - friggen hell where did that come from??


----------



## kcoennen

Oh I have a belly - trust me lol I just don't feel like it has grown in the past month. This was me 3 weeks ago. I guess I just needed to vent because I was told today that I "look small for having twins".
 



Attached Files:







4months2.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 22


----------



## fidgets mammy

do u know i can walk in one shop and be told im huge then walk in another and be told im small. i think yr bump is just fine. i have wks where i dont feel like ive grown then it suddenly does. 

ignore all those rude people who insist on talking about yr bump. im finding it highly annoying. most people just say its a lovely bump, but then u get the know it alls who think im tiny compared tto when they had their child etc etc etc. then i remind them im usuallt 8 half stone, and only 22wks. their faces are usually qiute funny.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi Hun, my boys were big at birth but I still didn't 'pop out' til 20wks onwards. It wasn't a reflection on their eventual size. From 24wks is when I looked markedly bigger than I did with one baby and measured 16wks ahead. 

Your bump looks fine for gestation. This is also your first pregnancy when the muscles take longer to 'give way' lol xxx


----------



## menb

I just said exactly the same thing to my hubby. You and I are just about the same belly size and exact bump buddies. I have my 20-week u/s today-even though we're only 19.5. I havent felt any kicks yet, only the flutters (I think). It's so stressful when it's the first time and you don't know what to expect. 

Just wanted to say--I'm right there with ya! :hugs:


----------



## kcoennen

menb said:


> I just said exactly the same thing to my hubby. You and I are just about the same belly size and exact bump buddies. I have my 20-week u/s today-even though we're only 19.5. I havent felt any kicks yet, only the flutters (I think). It's so stressful when it's the first time and you don't know what to expect.
> 
> Just wanted to say--I'm right there with ya! :hugs:

How crazy we're exact bump buddies!! I'm leaving in 15 minutes for my appointment. Let me know how yours goes!!! We're just getting the u/s today. My appointment with the doctor is tomorrow. How are you feeling?


----------



## arj

I feel like my tummy hasnt really changed too much, I grew 9 weeks in a month from week 13 to 17, then 7 weeks in the next month from 17 to 21. So the growth is still there but just slowing down I think. (my weight gain isnt tho, Ive gained more now than at full term with one baby)!


----------



## kcoennen

Well I just got back from my 20 week u/s, and everything is great with the little ladies. Baby A is measuring 19w3d, 11oz, 141hr. Baby B is measuring 19w5d, 11oz, 152hr. The ultrasound tech told me she can't believe how little I look. But, the babies are measuring right on (I'm 19w3d today according to the doctor), so she said I am just carrying extremely well. Tomorrow we meet with the doctor to go over everything, and she will measure my belly then.


----------



## fidgets mammy

ah thats fab. did u say little ladies???

more girls!! were catching up to those boys.

really pleased all went well. ive had my 22 wk scan today, get them every two wks as their identical. and both my girls are doing well, measuring at 527g (1lb 2) and 561g(1lb 3) ish. they were 345g and 346g at 20wk scan so are growing well. i got qiute a shock at their weight gain. all good though.


----------



## menb

kcoennen said:


> menb said:
> 
> 
> I just said exactly the same thing to my hubby. You and I are just about the same belly size and exact bump buddies. I have my 20-week u/s today-even though we're only 19.5. I havent felt any kicks yet, only the flutters (I think). It's so stressful when it's the first time and you don't know what to expect.
> 
> Just wanted to say--I'm right there with ya! :hugs:
> 
> How crazy we're exact bump buddies!! I'm leaving in 15 minutes for my appointment. Let me know how yours goes!!! We're just getting the u/s today. My appointment with the doctor is tomorrow. How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Hey!!! Yep, crazy!!! My ultrasound went well--Thanks! This was a follow-up to the first anatomy scan cuz they couldn't get all the pics they wanted--babies weren't big enough. Well, today they kept putting their hands and arms across their faces, so they couldn't get good pics of either of their faces. :dohh: So, another u/s for us in two weeks! They are trying to rule out cleft lip--although the doc doesn't think anything is wrong. He said they are just really thorough. 

Feeling good except the constant terror that something is wrong with them. Like I said before, I really wish they'd just start beating me up, so at least I'd know they were in there. ;) The doc said not to worry about that either. He thinks I'll start feeling them by the end of the month and for sure by Mothers Day. :shrug:


----------



## menb

kcoennen said:


> Well I just got back from my 20 week u/s, and everything is great with the little ladies. Baby A is measuring 19w3d, 11oz, 141hr. Baby B is measuring 19w5d, 11oz, 152hr. The ultrasound tech told me she can't believe how little I look. But, the babies are measuring right on (I'm 19w3d today according to the doctor), so she said I am just carrying extremely well. Tomorrow we meet with the doctor to go over everything, and she will measure my belly then.

That's great, k!!!


----------

